# A few from this weekend



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

These first 2 are cocobolo in rabbit and jack distress















.

This is another with copper bits inlaid in the exhaust. The wood is chechen . This wood seems to flow when slowly tilted back and forth.

















Hope you like um.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Some more beauties!!!!! Your a natural. Anxious for ya to start selling em, so I can see if they sound as good as they look.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Nope dont like em

LOVE THEM


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice Rodney ! I like that copper band or inlay !!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Very nice! If people could see chechen in person they'd be grabbing those calls. I love the way it looks, but I've never been able to capture the beauty of it in a photo.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome work again! Great work on that finish too!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice like the copper bits.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Beautiful work, Love the inlay.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice!..


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some beautiful work there Big D , next thing you know you'll be substituting the copper with gold!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful calls there Big D!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks again everybody this is fun and exciting to see the finished results. I have voiced several calls with guidance and lots of advice from Prairiewolf, YD. and itzDirty. Thanks guys for every thing and I am probably along ways from stopping my calling! LOL. The calls I have voiced sounded great in my opinion (wifey disagreed of coasre). Hoping to start offering some up for sale in the near future but for now just enjoying the challenge. I have only showed the successes there have been some wipe outs as well!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

itzDirty the CA finish is still iffy but this last method did quite well. OH yea I am doing a CA finish on most of the calls currently. Its a lot tuffer finish but also harder to do!! It really gives the calls some serious depth into its grain.


----------

